# Alter Ego Photos



## MnCPhotography (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know and would like to share how to take and create alter ego photos?


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 8, 2011)

i have no idea what you are talking about. explain please =)


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2011)

Alter Ego

*noun *
1. a second self; a perfect substitute or deputy: _His adviser acts as his alter ego during his absence. _

2. an inseparable friend.

3. another aspect of one's self.

OP. Use an Internet search engine. Type the search term just like you did in your post, "how to take and create alter ego photos'. You could have gotten instant feedback hours ago.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=how+to...photos&form=MS8TDF&pc=MS8TDF&src=IE-SearchBox


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 11, 2011)

Doesn't this typically involve dressing them in black and adding a goatee?


----------

